

Cold fusion reactor "independently verified" - elbrodeur
http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/156393-cold-fusion-reactor-independently-verified-has-10000-times-the-energy-density-of-gas
The paper: http://ecat.com/files/Indication-of-anomalous-heat-energy-production-in-a-reactor-device.pdf
======
gabrielblack
I am skeptical because of the story of Andrea Rossi, the inventor of the
device:

[http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=it&tl=en&js...](http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=it&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=it&ie=UTF-8&eotf=1&u=http%3A%2F%2Fit.wikipedia.org%2Fwiki%2FPetroldragon)

------
gnarbarian
That's jetpack level energy density!

